# Veritas vs. LN Large Router plane



## andys wood shed (8 Sep 2007)

I've read Alf's excellent review on the Veritas Router plane but has any one got any experience or comments on the Lie Nelson Router Plane

Does any one own the Lie Nelson model

Has any one managed to do a comparison

Look forward to hearing your comments as I can get to see the Veritas model  but have no chance in getting to see the Lie Nelson model  
So my decision of which one to purchase is going to be based on pictures and your comments

Andy


----------



## tnimble (8 Sep 2007)

I've an Stanley (1960 version) which works quit well once you have it set up. The only draw back is the fence which is well, ... tiny. However it is possible to make your own fence for it with ease to overcome that problem. The LN is almost identical to the stanley except for materials used. 

When I would be needing a new router plane I personally would go for the LN. Although the LV has an optional large fence (for which I have a small amount of concern about its stability) and some alterations that could come handy I don't think I need those extras. The LN (and also the earlier stanleys) visually look more attractive to me.


----------



## MikeW (8 Sep 2007)

I bought both a while back.

The main issue regarding board faces/edges is the open mouth of the LN if you desire to work on board edges--the same applies to the little LN router.

The fence of the LV is an excellent fence. Their fence design also allows a sub-base to be attached and easily still us the fence. The traditional Stanley fence isn't a good design.

If you attach a sub-base to the LN and wish to use a fence, you need to either drill attachment holes or use the fence holes--then if you need a fence and a sub base, you need to make allowance and build the ability to have a fence. More hassle than anything...but you still have that Stanley-type fence.

The blade adjustment is superior on the LV. The depth stop on the LN is faster to use, but more positive on the LV. I like the detachable blades of the LV--but at the same time the holder is one more thing to keep track of. Not bad if you keep the box or build a decent box or otherwise keep it with your sharpening stuff. Then again, I've honed them attached so that is a moot issue unless one dings the edge. The detachable nature makes heavier sharpening easier.







Take care, Mike


----------



## MarcW (8 Sep 2007)

Mike,

Thank you for that comparison of the two routers. I initially wanted the LN, but hesitated because of the open mouth. I had the problem on working tight spaces like edges already with my Stanley. Côté look, I prefer the LN, but think the LV will do the better allround worker. Any drawbacks of the LV you see? Currently I prefer LNs and don't miss any up to date features like better depth adjusters, adjusting screws for setting the plane iron and jointer fences. So I'm wondering if I can cope with the LN, despite its open mouth :| You see I'm hopelessly indecisive. Do I have to go for  both? :lol: 

Regards :roll:


----------



## MikeW (8 Sep 2007)

Hi Marc,

Simply put, I like an open mouth for cleaning dadoes and even thicknessing tenons (with a sub-base--no need for figuring out how to attach the fence). 

For any edge work--and that includes a groove along the face of a board for an inlay, I prefer the closed mouth.

The LN would have been better if they had included Stanley's option for closing the mouth they had. 

You can see my choice. I do think there's room for both. For the little router plane, I went with LV's--even though I do like the looks of the little LN a bit better. 

Looks aside, router planes are a tool I don't use a whole lot in comparision to other planes. So first and foremost they need to do what they are made for with little fuss.

Take care, Mike


----------



## MarcW (8 Sep 2007)

Thanks for your input Mike. Indeed I use routers foremost for adjusting sawn tenons. There an open mouth is fine. And maybe later on...  

Regards


----------



## andys wood shed (9 Sep 2007)

Thanks Guys for your input

MikeW, 

Thankyou for the picture very useful to see the two planes side by side  

Having the advantage of both planes which one do you tend to pick up first


Regards

Andy


----------



## tnimble (9 Sep 2007)

If you would buy an Stanley you have the open mouth of the LN with the ability to close the mouth and have a depth gauge.

This is mine:





That oddly looking post at the top left in the picture fits in the hole at the front and is locked with that tumbsrew sticking out. The LN does not have this hole and tumb sceew.

The cutters from LN fit in this plane when you need a replacement blade or when you want harder steel.


----------



## Mirboo (9 Sep 2007)

I have one of the Lie-Nielsen large router planes and I have no complaints. 

I've used the Lie-Nielsen for trimming tenon cheeks, with the aid of a sub-base I made. You can read more detail of this process here and here.



 

 



I've also used it for cutting out the little section between mortices (I'm not sure what the correct name is so "little section" will do).  



 



I have not been disappointed with the performance of the Lie-Nielsen router so far. It is a great tool. I haven't used the Veritas one so I can't comment on it.


----------



## Mirboo (9 Sep 2007)

tnimble":3g6n87x4 said:


> The cutters from LN fit in this plane when you need a replacement blade or when you want harder steel.



I think the blades for the Veritas will fit the old Stanley routers but the Lie-Nielsen blades will not.


----------



## tnimble (9 Sep 2007)

Excuse me, You're 100%. The LV blades are good replacement bits for the stanley. The LN blades will not fit since they have a different profile. They are square instead of diamond shaped. LN does not make replacement blades for the Stanley 71 (like they do for a lot of other stanley and record planes)


----------



## Anonymous (9 Sep 2007)

Bean got the bargain of the century at Yandles yesterday - a large Veritas router plan and I was very impressed with it.

not seen the Ln version, but the LV would not disappoint (nor would an old Record (my RP of choice for £25) or Stanley)


----------



## MarcW (9 Sep 2007)

tnimble":3kw8md3x said:


> If you would buy an Stanley you have the open mouth of the LN with the ability to close the mouth and have a depth gauge...



Tnimble,

I did so one or to year ago - well before Rob Lee put his router to the market - I bought a Stanley with an open mouth. It took me some time to check that a router had a sole and that mine wasn't flat but had a one mm hollow on the width. That's the reason why I'll go for a LN or a LV. 

Andy, thank you for asking 8) 

Cheers :wink:


----------



## MikeW (9 Sep 2007)

Hi Andy--unfortunately, both. But then again, there hasn't been much woodworking of late either.

I had two vintage router planes before these. One open mouthed, the other closed. I would say I used both fairly equally, but not a lot of use as it was. Nice when they are needed though.

I do dadoes/housings and rebates with dedicated planes, so unless it is a stopped dado/groove/rebate I don't use a router plane.

If I miss cut an important tenon, I will use a router plane to even it up (instead of my typical rasp or file). I also prefer to saw and tune lap joints with a router plane.

I have some furniture on the list coming up which will see them get a lot more use. For edge and lap joint work, it will be the LV. Same project will have some stopped dadoes, it will be the LN for them simply because I can see ahead of the cutter a bit better.

See? Pretty "helpful," huh?

Take care, Mike


----------



## tnimble (10 Sep 2007)

MarcW":omokrx0j said:


> Tnimble,
> 
> I did so one or to year ago - well before Rob Lee put his router to the market - I bought a Stanley with an open mouth. It took me some time to check that a router had a sole and that mine wasn't flat but had a one mm hollow on the width. That's the reason why I'll go for a LN or a LV.
> 
> ...



Thats too bad. I supose you always should be lucky with vintage planes. Mine is dead flat. Only the metal thingy to close the mouth is convex at the top where the pole sticks out. However the bottom side is also dead flat. The only trouble I ever had is with the cutters and how to sharpen them at first.


----------



## bugbear (10 Sep 2007)

Mirboo":1k8oyifs said:


> I have one of the Lie-Nielsen large router planes and I have no complaints.
> 
> I've used the Lie-Nielsen for trimming tenon cheeks, with the aid of a sub-base I made. You can read more detail of this process here and here.



Ah - a tip I first saw recommended by Robert Wearing...

http://nika.frontier.iarc.uaf.edu/~cswi ... 90#message

BugBear


----------

